

Gap using iPod based point of sales systems - dr_
http://www.9to5mac.com/38474/apple-opens-up-new-business-in-point-of-sale-systems

======
dr_
Actually the article is incorrect in suggesting Apple is deploying their own
software for the Gap. It is actually implemented by a company called Global
Bay. <http://www.globalbay.com>. I know the CEO, he's been traveling
frequently to the Gap in SF the past 6 months. There are many other retailers
implementing soon as well.

